# Best clinic in UK for FET - success rates?



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all, I wondered if anyone has any information on which clinic in the UK has the best reputation for FET?  How can I research this? Or are they all much of a muchness....


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi 
You can research on the HFEA website. It tells you every clinic's stats including FET.

Good luck!
A x


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Annie - thank you so much, I googled and it was no help.  I didn't think of going to the HFEA.  Many thanks.


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

No worries. It deffo seems like some are more expert than others.

Good luck!


----------

